# REAL Self Defense!



## MSUTKD (Nov 12, 2006)

Watch and learn.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 12, 2006)

Not bad for a white belt!


----------



## exile (Nov 12, 2006)

:rofl: Bloody hell, I always _knew_ there was more to it all than anyone was willing to tell me!!!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 12, 2006)

DAMN!!!

I KNEW IT!!!! 

It's all in the wrist control.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 12, 2006)

Wrist control is the key


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 12, 2006)

One must get control of the wrist even if they are a sleep in their own bed or in the trunk of your car restrained.  

Nice


----------



## searcher (Nov 12, 2006)

I would laugh, but after watching that I am officially to stupid to laugh.


----------



## bydand (Nov 13, 2006)

Oh that is good.  I need more wrist control.  Pretty good segways from one "situation" to the next as well.


----------



## charyuop (Nov 13, 2006)

What style was that? It somewhat reminds me of Gun Fu, but not sure...


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 13, 2006)

That was funny!


----------



## Lisa (Nov 13, 2006)

Its all about what you do AFTER you get wrist control!  That was hilarious.


----------



## morph4me (Nov 13, 2006)

I was particularly impressed by his pre-emptive self defense.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 13, 2006)

morph4me said:


> I was particularly impressed by his pre-emptive self defense.


Yes!  "Your robber is sleeping in his bed. So you climb in through his window ..."


----------



## exile (Nov 13, 2006)

morph4me said:


> I was particularly impressed by his pre-emptive self defense.



It's the also the core idea of Llap-Goch, that secret lethal Welsh martial art thing I posted a link to a couple of weeks ago---clearly a case in which two great minds made the same fundamental discovery independently!


----------



## still learning (Nov 14, 2006)

Hello, Fighting back is always a "wrist",  do not "wrist" it.  

Using a gun is also a "wrist" of getting arrested for carrying.

Most people put there watches on the left "wrist" ? ..why...you may not want to find out?  ...there is a "wrist" to it!

When you "wrist" you neck for someone? ....expect them to take the "wrist" for you one day!

Nothing like taking "wrist" in life.  In the martial art world this can be  a "wrist" while training for reals.

I once "wrist" a hundred dollars bet for a superbowl game...yet I took a "wrist" and lost.  Never going "wrist" that again...well maybe this year might be better to take that "wrist"

"wrist controls will work most of the time...you will need to "wrist" it...practice hard, train hard !  it will be worth the "WRIST"!

R I S K ..............IS MY NAME?      .........Aloha


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 3, 2006)

"Step number one wrist control, step number two you pull out your gun!"

Excellent! Why didn't I think of that??


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Dec 3, 2006)

LOL
That was really funny.  I LOVED it!

AoG


----------



## Super_Noob (Dec 24, 2006)

His views are interesting and I wish to subscribe to his newsletter.

Or at least make him my new instructor :s


----------

